# Upload schneller als Download



## 98romi (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo PCGHX-Community,
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen die interne Internetgeschwindigkeit in unserem Haus getestet. Router (FritzBox 7390) steht im Keller, der Laptop, mit dem ich das getestet habe, steht in meinem Zimmer im 1.OG. Er ist über einem WLAN-Repeater mit dem Router verbunden. 

Jetzt habe ich mal Dateien vom Laptop auf einen anderen PC in unserem Haus kopiert und umgekehrt:

Upload (vom Laptop auf anderen PC): 3mb/s 

Download (vom anderen PC auf den Laptop): 1,6m/s

Warum ist der Upload schneller als der Download?? Eigentlich sollte es doch anders herum sein, oder?

MFG, 98romi


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Februar 2014)

das was du getestet hast ist deine Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit. Und da du von einem PC zu einem anderen PC die Daten übertragen hast, können da sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen.

z.B. Geschwindigkeit der Festplatten (schreiben ist in der Regel langsamer als lesen)


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2014)

Im LAN sollte die Upload und Download Geschwindigkeit eigendlich gleich sein. Wenn du jedoch einen Repeater insetzt, halbiert sich die Geschwindigkeit automatisch um die Hälfte. Mit Repeatern wird man niemals gute Geschwindigkeiten hinbekommen.

Bei WLAN nimmt die Geschwindigkeit sehr stark ab, sobald die Signalstärke leicht abnimmt. Bei so extrem geringen Geschwindigkeiten sind selbst Festplatten von vor 10 Jahren noch kein Flaschenhals.


----------



## 98romi (14. Februar 2014)

Aber warum ist der Upload doppelt so schnell wie der Download??


----------



## HunterChief (14. Februar 2014)

oh mann,
dann geh an den anderen Rechner, dort ist der Download schneller!


----------



## 98romi (14. Februar 2014)

Darum geht es doch nicht. Es geht darum, dass der andere PC im Keller steht und wenn ich in meinem Zimmer kurz etwas im Internet nachschauen will, dann will ich doch nicht eine komplette Umräumaktion starten, sodass dann der andere PC auch noch in meinem Zimmer stehr. Außerdem hat der PC im Keller kein WLAN, also könnte ich mit diesem in meinem Zimmer gar nicht im Internet surfen.


----------



## 98romi (14. Februar 2014)

Also: 
Weiß jemand, warum der Upload in diesem Fall schneller ist als der Download??



Der andere PC im Keller kann schon mal nicht bremsen, weil
1. Er ist am LAN-Kabel angeschlossen
2. Er hat eine SSD verbaut (also hohe Geschwindigkeit)


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Februar 2014)

Magnetfestplatte im Laptop kann schneller lesen als schreiben

ergo kann dein Laptop schneller Uploaden als Downloaden


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Februar 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Also:
> Weiß jemand, warum der Upload in diesem Fall schneller ist als der Download??


 Weil der WLAN Empfang nicht so prickelnt ist.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Magnetfestplatte im Laptop kann schneller lesen als schreiben
> 
> ergo kann dein Laptop schneller Uploaden als Downloaden


 Was ein Blödsinn. Dann muss die Laptopfestplatte so alt sein, dass WLAN zur dieser Zeit noch nicht mal erfunden war.


----------



## danomat (15. Februar 2014)

Diese problem hat man wenn der repeater bei schlechten verbindungen grad noch so funktioniert. 1,6-3mb sind schon ziemlich schlechte werte. Egal ob up/download. 

Das gleiche phänomen hab ich bei meinem onkel auch. Selbst mit wlan repeater ist doe verbindung zwar stabil aber krebst auch bei max 3mb rum. 
Da ist auch der upload höher als der download. Egal ob speedtest.net oder von pc zu pc


----------



## 98romi (15. Februar 2014)

Würde es dann was bringen, wenn ich den Repeater etwas weiter weg von meinem Zimmer stelle, damit der Repeater mehr WLAN empfängt?? Soll ich dann noch einen zweiten Repeater kaufen, den ich dann direkt in mein Zimmer stelle?? Wie muss ich diese Repeater dann positionieren??

Wie kann ich die WLAN-Geschwindigkeit in meinem Zimmer erhöhen, sodass ich zumindest 3-4mb/s im Upload und vorallem auch im Download habe??


----------



## 98romi (15. Februar 2014)

Kann mir denn keiner mehr weiterhelfen??


----------



## danomat (15. Februar 2014)

Einfach mal ausprobieren. Der repeater sollte so positioniert werden, dass er möglichst viel vom wlan bekommt.  Bringt ja nix wenn kaum was vom signal am repeater ankommt. Manchmal hilfts durch drehen des routers das signal leicht zu verstärken.  

Zum verständniss: 
Fritz im keller 
Eg= repeater
 Og= lappi?
Stell evtl mal den repeater genau in das zimmer über dem die fritz steht


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Februar 2014)

Am besten überhaubt keinen Repeater.

Jeder Repeater halbiert die Bandbreite. 1 Repeater 50% Bandbreite, 2 Repeater 25% Bandbreite.

Nach Möglichkeit große Antennen an die Geräte bauen und Aufstellposition optimieren. Oder einen Access Point per LAN an den Router hängen und in der Etage aufstellen, die mit WLAN versorgt werden soll.


----------



## 98romi (15. Februar 2014)

Muss ich dann Kabel verlegen, wenn ich das mit einem Access Point machen will?? Was genau ist ein Access Point?? Ist ein Access Point zufällig das selbe wie dLAN, nur mit WLAN??

@Danomat:
Router im Keller (Westseite); Repeater im EG, allerdings ist der Repeater auf der anderen Seite der Etage (Ostseite); Laptop im 1.OG, ebenfalls auf der anderen Seite wie Router (Ostseite)


----------



## danomat (15. Februar 2014)

Wenn der repeater testweise mal genau über der fritzbox aufgestellt wird was haste dann für übertragungsraten?

Also fritz keller west
Repeater eg west
Lappi og west?


Ich vermute es wird nicht mehr viel mehr an bandbreite rauszuholen sein.  


Wieviel willste eigentlich rausholen bzw musst du oft größere datenmengen kopieren?

Anonsten ist das einfachste wie gesagt ein lan kabel zu verlegen. Evtl sond ja leerrohre vorhanden. 

Bzw dlan. 
Dlan musste halt einfach kaufen und ausprobieren. Kommt immer auf die stromverkabelung im haus an. Aber wenn du online bestellst kannst ja innerhalb von 14 tagen problemos ohne grund zurückschicken (nur bei online händlern ala amazon usw)


----------



## 98romi (15. Februar 2014)

Der Router ist auf der Westseite, der Repeater und der Laptop sind auf der Ostseite. 
Wenn ich nun also den Repeater über den Router (also ins Wohnzimmer) stelle, dann ist der WLAN Repeater zwar näher am Router, aber dafür vom Laptop weiter weg. Dann ist der Repeater auch auf der Westseite. Allerdings hätte der Repeater, der momentan in der Küche steht, soweit ich weis, einen LAN-Anschluss. Um diesen zu benutzen, müsste man allerdings leider durch die Decke.

Wie verbinde ich überhaupt einen Access Point?? Und was ist der Unterschied zu dLAN (außer dass dLAN meines Wissens nach teuerer ist)? Was ist am wenigsten störanfällig??


----------



## 98romi (15. Februar 2014)

Wo müsste man den WLAN-Repeater anbringen, um die schnellstmögliche Geschwindigkeit in meinem zimmer zu erreichen??


----------



## 98romi (16. Februar 2014)

Kann mir denn hier niemand mehr weiterhelfen??


----------



## machine4 (16. Februar 2014)

Repeater da anbringen wo man Noch guten Empfang hat. Ein repeater kann nix repeaten wenn er nix empfängt.
Oder gleich dlan testen mit integrietem WLAN Access Point


----------



## 98romi (16. Februar 2014)

Muss ich den Repeater also näher am Router anbringen und dafür weiter weg von meinem Zimmer oder wie??


----------



## 98romi (16. Februar 2014)

Reichen folgende Werte?:

Ich habe jetzt mal den Repeater von der Küche ins Esszimmer gestellt. Dort habe ich im Download: 2,5-3,2mb/s (20-25mbit) und im Upload 1,0-1,5mb/s (8-12mbit). Wobei der Upload sehr schwankt (0,5mbit-15mbit). 

Für diesen Test habe ich mehrmals eine Datei vom Laptop in meinem Zimmer zu einem PC (mit SSD, diese bremst also garantiert nicht) im Keller, welcher über LAN verbunden ist, kopiert und umgekehrt (vom PC auf meinen Laptop). 

DSL bei uns Zuhause ist ein 16000er, wovon in Wirklichkeit circa 10mbit ankommen.


----------



## 98romi (17. Februar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum die Upload-Werte so schwanken, während die Download-Werte (zumindest relativ) konstant sind?


----------



## 98romi (17. Februar 2014)

Da die Geschwindigkeit neuerdings auch beim Download nicht mehr sehr konstant ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass ein guter WLAN-USB-Stick das Problem lösen könnte. Dann noch irgendein günstiges USB-Verlängerungskabel dazu kaufen, damit man den Stick dann auch gut positionieren und ausrichten kann.
Was meint ihr dazu??


----------



## 98romi (23. April 2014)

Sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder ausgraben muss, aber ein ähnliches Problem habe ich jetzt mit den dLAN-Adaptern "devolo 500 AV mini".

Die Upload-Werte sind wieder bei höer (3,5 mb/s) als die Download-Werte (1,6 mb/s).

Am Anfang gingen die dLAN-Adapter noch einwandfrei (in einer normalen Steckdose):
Download: 7,7 mb/s
Upload: 4 mb/s

Danach stecke ich den dLan-Adapter, der mit meinem Laptop verbunden war, an ein Verlängerungskabel:
Download: 4 mb/s
Upload: 2,5 mb/s

Plötzlich brach aprupt die Verbindung ab, bei meinem Laptop (an dem das dlan zum test angeschlossen war) hing sich gleichzeitig die explorer.exe auf, als ich eine weitere Kopie auf einen anderen PC in unsererm Netzwerk starten wollte. Seitdem spinnt das dlan.

Also hab ich den Laptop natürlich mal neugestartet, dlan neu eingesteckt und nochmal probiert.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass das dlan um einiges schneller geht, wenn es in unserer Fritzbox 7390 in Lanport2 drinsteckt anstatt in dem noch freien Lanport4. In Lanport4 ist die Internetverbindung viel langsamer. War das Zufall?? Es kann auch sein, dass ich mich getäuscht habe.


Hier nochmal ein paar vielleicht notwendige Infos:
Router: FritzBox 7390
dLan: Devolo 500 AV mini Starter Kit

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (24. April 2014)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber kann es sein, dass die Verbindung plötzlich ausfällt, weil die dLan-Adapter zu heiß werden??

Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass die beiden dLan-Adapter sehr schnell sehr heiß werden. Man verbrennt sich beim Berühren zwar nicht die Finger, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das für einen dLan-Adapter schon ziemlich heiß.


----------



## 98romi (24. April 2014)

Keiner eine Idee??


----------

